# Things people who don't cycle say



## Welsh wheels (5 Apr 2017)

What funny things have people who aren't cyclists said to you? I had a few tonight - making me think about some of the comments I've had over the years.

1. I think your saddle's too high, you can't touch the ground with your feet
2. Looking at my low end road bike - "That's a proper professional bike you've got there, wow!"
3. That's a nice bike, I used to have a racer
4. You cycled on an A road! Don't you know that's illegal?
5. You cycled 10 miles?! You must be so fit!
6. Aren't you too far into the road? You need to ride as close as possible to the kerb so that cars have room to overtake.
7. Are you going to go into professional cycling then?
8. Your calves must be massive
9. I wish I had the motivation to cycle, but it's so much effort
10. You came here on your pushbike! Wow!
11. Why are you wearing just boxers in public? - I was wearing lycra cycling shorts at the time
12. Do you know Bradley Wiggins then?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2017)

You rode how far!

Often it's within walking distance as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

"I think you are awesome", but I think they would have said that to me anyway, whether I cycled or not. Which I don't.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (5 Apr 2017)

"You spent HOW MUCH on your bike?"

To which I normally respond along the lines of... "Yeah, it cost about a grand, but I can maintain it for less than a tank of petrol a year and it's lasted me ten years already... and it gets me too and from work... and the pub... and for weekend cycles around Richmond Park... and to the shops... ... ... How much were your golf clubs by the way?"


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2017)

"But you are a woman"
"that's a MAN's bike"
"HOW MUCH! but you are a woman" (sorry to revisit but I get this a lot around here)
"You should have a proper wide seat or you'll hurt yourself"
"why is it muddy?" - that's the CX they are asking about, not the roadie
"Why don't you use your bell"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

They also say more bizarre things.

I recall standing outside a newsagent on a rather cold Sunday morning, clad in lycra with my bike resting against the wall...

Young child - mum, what is that man doing?
Mother <looking at me up and down> - eating a banana

She was correct.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2017)

You ride a bike! Have you been banned from driving?

Tell you what gets me mad. When they cycle side by side.

You should pay road tax and have insurance like we have to do.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Apr 2017)

"It's far too dangerous in London."


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Apr 2017)

Where's your bell?

Shouldn't your bike have a bell?

What have you done with your bell?

Didn't your bike come with a bell?

You know It's illegal to ride on the public roads without a bell, don't you?

When I had a racer, it had a bell, where's your bell?

Mostly answered by me, with, where's your bell? Don't lepers have to have bells?

Or, do I look like noddy?


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Apr 2017)

You do know it's illegal to ride 2 abreast..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2017)

*"Don't you get wet, when it rains?"*_ -No I ride so fast, that I pass between the raindrops
_
Said as convincingly as possible - and sometimes believed


----------



## raleighnut (6 Apr 2017)

"Bet you're cold this morning" said to me as I got to work with sweat pouring off me and steam coming off my head (it wasn't as cold as I thought it would be and I'd overlayered)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2017)

F*ck off you twat.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2017)

Why do you need 15 bikes ?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Apr 2017)

Aren't you a bit old to be playing on a pushbike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2017)

Oi cyclew@nker!


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Apr 2017)

You ride on the road? Isn't that a bit dangerous...


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2017)

It's the look you get when you stop in a garden centre for a brew. It's the pensioners, they look you up and down like you're a cross between a sex offender and a dog murderer.

Mind you, this happens if I'm in lycra or not!


----------



## stephec (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> "I think you are awesome", but I think they would have said that to me anyway, whether I cycled or not. Which I don't.


You are @Markymark AICMFP.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

"How much?! You could get a tidy car for that!", to which I reply that is a poor comparison as a second hand car is unlikely to be in daily service in 30 years time.

" Cycling is really dangerous, you should wear a helmet."

"Nice arse!", once shouted at me by a nice by a nice bit of crumpet driving a BMW.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Apr 2017)

I nearly killed you the other day. Wobbling all over the road. We're you tired or something?

...fast forward 6 months, same person...

Look I've bought a bike. That hill you mentioned is so easy to get up on my bike.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Apr 2017)

You shouldn't ride that far.

It's dangerous.

I'd stick to such and such route.


----------



## Welsh wheels (6 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *"Don't you get wet, when it rains?"*_ -No I ride so fast, that I pass between the raindrops
> _
> Said as convincingly as possible - and sometimes believed


I'll have to try that one sometime


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

"7 bikes? What do you want 7 bikes for?"

They'd probably have the vapours now I have 8.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> " Cycling is really dangerous, you should wear a helmet."



I've had that of another cyclist, there's a local club who post details of their coming rides on Facebook and always say bring a helmet.


----------



## BikeCurious (6 Apr 2017)

Many years ago I was locking up my bullhorn barred fixed gear commuter outside a supermarket. A passer by exclaimed "you can't go shopping on a time trial bike!". It's not a time trial bike but I suppose I can see where he was coming from with the handlebars.

The thing I hear most from noncyclists is "you could get onto the canal towpath and ride all the way without having to worry about cars!". No just the dog walkers, uneven surface, abandoned shopping trolleys, burnt out cars, drug dealers, murderers etc. I think i'll take my chances on the road!


----------



## Oldbloke (6 Apr 2017)

"You paid how much? You can get a full suspension jobby for £100 at xxxxx"


----------



## Yellow Saddle (6 Apr 2017)

"My legs are so big and won't fit into normal jeans because when I was at school (40 years ago) I used to cycle everywhere and now my leg muscles are overdeveloped."


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

The Grifter was the first BMX.

Do Dawes still make bikes?

How much does it weigh?

That's a huge frame (usually blind to the fact I'm a big chap)

Why is your bike in the cleaners cupboard?


----------



## Proto (6 Apr 2017)

Talking to my wife about the etape in 2012 - Pau to Luchon. I explained about the climbing, going over Aubisque, Tourmalet, Aspin and Peyresoude, and the distance ~120miles, and the weather (it was shocking)

Her words: "I don't know why they make it so long, it's far too far, and it would be a lot easier if they took a couple of those climbs out."


----------



## Jody (6 Apr 2017)

On the way up Snowdon by almost every ped 

"You're bringing a bike up here? You must be mad"

Reply "Well it is a Mountain Bike"


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

Not had it so much since moving to the fens, where far more people cycle and it's known as an easier way to get around than driving, but kindly neighbours in Somerset used to offer to give us lifts if we ever needed to go anywhere, despite knowing full well we had a working car parked by the house.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2017)

"g'waan Wigoooo"


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2017)

You rode how far at the weekend ?

300km ?

What's that in miles; about 200 ?

Really ?

Did you win?


----------



## captain nemo1701 (6 Apr 2017)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> "You spent HOW MUCH on your bike?"
> 
> To which I normally respond along the lines of... "Yeah, it cost about a grand, but I can maintain it for less than a tank of petrol a year and it's lasted me ten years already... and it gets me too and from work... and the pub... and for weekend cycles around Richmond Park... and to the shops... ... ... How much were your golf clubs by the way?"


 I know. A work colleague spent £900 on carbon fibre fishing rods, so I don't feel guilty about splurging on my machine.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (6 Apr 2017)

"The roads are too dangerous and congested"

Er, well, there are off road segregated cycle paths, bus lanes, in rush hour the traffic is practically at a standstill anyway, so I can move through the traffic as my bike is smaller and more manoeuvrable than a car. And being Bristol, we have the good old Railway Path which is a main arterial route...no cars!.

"Don't you get wet when it rains?"

There are such things as waterproofs.


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2017)

Oh my lord, what happened to your face?

I hit the @rse end of a stag while descending a hill at speed and took a tumble over a wire fence.

Hope the deer wasn't hurt.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Apr 2017)

"Wow, you look awesome"

(I can but hope)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Apr 2017)

Why don't cyclists ever look like they're enjoying it?


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Apr 2017)

"Grow up" Shouted a mid aged fart in his swanky car who was stuck behind me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> That's a huge frame (usually blind to the fact I'm a big chap)



No, they were talking about you.


----------



## Electric_Andy (6 Apr 2017)

When raining: "I bet you got wet today" No I stuck an umbrella up my ass, that's why the handle has a bend at the end.
When cold: "I bet it's cold on the bike isn't it?" It's uphill all the way, so no.
When dark: "I hope you've got lights" No, I just brush my teeth extra hard and smile.
During roadworks: "The traffic was awful, how long did it take you to get home?" Um, about 3 minutes longer than usual.

Fairly unrelated but funny anyway: My Mum rang and I told her I'd sold my motorbike, and that a courier had just picked it up and was delivering it to the new owner. In all seriousness, she asked "I hope you got the money first?".


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2017)

On stating it's a shared Cycle and Pedestrian path, a woman replied, "That means. You have to get off your bike and walk with it!".


----------



## Dec66 (6 Apr 2017)

From a Parisian lady in the Catford Constitutional a couple of years ago when I was at peak "racing snake";

"Oooh, you look like a cyclist... Can I feel your thighs?" Obviously I was too much of a gentleman to refuse.

To my mate: "You don't".

(He's a good footballer, in fairness)


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2017)

Hey hot stuff


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Hey hot stuff


Wake up. You're dreaming again.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Wake up. You're dreaming again.



That's what happens when you wear jamas in the daytime. Always nodding off


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Why do you need 15 bikes ?



Good question! Why DO you need 15 bikes?


----------



## KneesUp (6 Apr 2017)

"Geek!" (from a voice within a bunch of sixth form girls at a bus stop)

I don't know why I got that really. Because I wear glasses perhaps? Or perhaps just my general demeanour - it's certainly a fairly accurate observation to make of someone passing at c. 20mph. I took it as a compliment as it means I haven't quite got to the age where young people don't even notice me, even if I don't imagine it to have been a friendly comment


----------



## Mugshot (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> How much does it weigh?


Isn't that annoying, and they usually then just pick it up without a by your leave!!! fark off, I don't try to push your car up and down the street to see how heavy it is!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Isn't that annoying, and they usually then just pick it up without a by your leave!!! fark off, I don't try to push your car up and down the street to see how heavy it is!!



Going off topic a bit. A bloke asked me once if he could try my glasses on as he said the lenses were fairly thick and he wanted to see what it's like to be "blind". I immediately replied yes,as long as i can try your underpants on to see what it's like to have such a fat arse! His wife laughed which made him angry.


----------



## snorri (6 Apr 2017)

I have been told quite firmly on three occasions "It is impossible to cycle that distance", each time whilst touring through the London area.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> "It's far too dangerous in London."



@biggs682


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

I've just remembered a shout from Monday: "Oi, that wheel's about to run over your foot!"  I was astride the bike stopped at traffic lights at the time as they drove across perpendicular.



GuyBoden said:


> On stating it's a shared Cycle and Pedestrian path, a woman replied, "That means. You have to get off your bike and walk with it!".


I hope that taught you to use the correct term instead of the fashionable council weasel words - it's almost certainly a farking cycle track (with right of way on foot).

About a year ago, I did have some numpty shout from a car that I should be pushing my bike across a place where a cycle track crossed a carriageway at traffic lights.  That's not even debatable because I could ride across that in either direction. I'm just glad that I don't often have to be on that road with pillocks like that on it.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> I hope that taught you to use the correct term instead of the fashionable council weasel words - it's almost certainly a farking cycle track (with right of way on foot).


----------



## Dec66 (6 Apr 2017)

"Gerroff an' milk it!", was a favourite shout to cyclists in my childhood. 

Yes, I was one of the shouters. I didn't really know what it meant then, and I still don't now.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Good question! Why DO you need 15 bikes?



So I can have a choice of which one to use


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2017)

Lonestar said:


> @biggs682



Call me a wimp


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> So I can have a choice of which one to use


Ah,of course.Silly me!


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2017)

Already sort of mentioned upthread but one I get quite a lot...

"Why don't you wear a helmet?" In fact this came up at the dinner table at work just last night


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 345877


The councils can put whatever bull shoot weasel wording they like on blue information signs ("CYCLISTS DISMOUNT" for example - of course we do, eventually) but it still doesn't change that it's nearly always either a cycle track or a restricted road. "Shared path" is misleading and just causes false expectations among walkers that it's a footpath where people cycling have no right of way.

"Pedestrians have priority" is fair enough - they do almost everywhere.



I like Skol said:


> "Why don't you wear a helmet?" In fact this came up at the dinner table at work just last night


(fx: adds Ashton-under-Lyme to list of places I'm in no hurry to visit on a bike yet.)


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2017)

"It's the ones without helmets and hi viz that really annoy me."

A blank expression usually ends the conversation.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> "It's far too dangerous in London."



Hang on, I say that too! Lol!


----------



## Archeress (6 Apr 2017)

Get orrf the road... (gentleman motorist)

Get orrf the pavement (by same gentleman a few days later when I was on a shared use path) 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Lonestar (6 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Call me a wimp



No way.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2017)

Archeress said:


> Get orrf the road... (gentleman motorist)
> 
> Get orrf the pavement (by same gentleman a few days later when I was on a shared use path)
> 
> ...



Hilarious!

Your own personal Victor Meldrew.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Good question! Why DO you need 15 bikes?



14 is not enough?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Apr 2017)

Any sentence beginning with "It annoys me when cyclists...".


----------



## Lonestar (6 Apr 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Any sentence beginning with "It annoys me when cyclists...".



Don't pay road tax.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Apr 2017)

"You don't have to spend that much on ..." + <insert any cycling related object here>.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Apr 2017)

Shared paths are only for children, not adults!

I can't believe you cycle to work (I am a big lady, but really, could you look a little less surprised that I can!)


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2017)

Today on my turbo in the garage, lady walks by “you must be so fit”
if only she knew, been off the bike for the last 22 weeks with heart problems


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2017)

Dec66 said:


> "*Gerroff an' milk it!*", was a favourite shout to cyclists in my childhood.
> 
> Yes, I was one of the shouters. I didn't really know what it meant then, and I still don't now.



I heard/said it a lot, as well and wasn't sure of its origins.

Maybe the answer is somewhere here:
http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?162918-meaning-of-Get-off-and-milk-it!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Apr 2017)

"That reminds me, the other day I saw one of your lot.... hey, where are you going?!"


----------



## RedRider (6 Apr 2017)

You must be brave
You must be fit
Can you stop talking about bikes now?


----------



## JtB (6 Apr 2017)

The chain's too tight.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Apr 2017)

(When asked by the young lady serving at the Farm Shop how far we'd ridden)
"30 miles! - what, in ONE day?"


----------



## Welsh wheels (6 Apr 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> "That reminds me, the other day I saw one of your lot.... hey, where are you going?!"


I had this the other day. A van driver gave me a piece of his mind because he was annoyed with a club who had just passed.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Apr 2017)

" How many gears has that got?"


----------



## mustang1 (6 Apr 2017)

When looking at my bottom of the range Allez, the hot blonde remarked "is that a superbike?"

I told her I didn't want to show off, but yeah, pretty much. She said wow. Just when i was gonna make a move on her, her damn bf turned up. Grrrrr. 

Also, an actually cyclist told me (when i told him i was gonna do a century):
"You're gonna ride a hundred miles? I don't even drive that much in my car! How many days will that take you?"

"Er, one"


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2017)

mustang1 said:


> .....
> Also, an actually cyclist told me (when i told him i was gonna do a century):
> "You're gonna ride a hundred miles? I don't even drive that much in my car! How many days will that take you?"
> 
> "Er, one"


I've had similar, followed by "Are you doing it for charity?"


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> "7 bikes? What do you want 7 bikes for?"
> 
> They'd probably have the vapours now I have 8.


I've been told if I want any more, I've got to sell/dispose of at least 2 of my 7
The steel 'winter/work' bike hasn't been touched since about 2007
The titanium has hung there, since 2013 (had been downgraded, from 'best', to work bike, but replaced by a 'blue winter' Ribble - now superceded itself!)
Full carbon Ridley, not moved since before my 50th (when I got the Gran Fondo)



Accy cyclist said:


> Going off topic a bit. A bloke asked me once if he could try my glasses on as he said the lenses were fairly thick and he wanted to see what it's like to be "blind".
> I immediately replied yes,as long as i can try your underpants on to see what it's like to have such a fat arse! His wife laughed which made him angry.


I like it!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> You ride on the road? Isn't that a bit dangerous...


I get that often, plus the helmet comments, the weather comments and the usual "all cyclists jump red lights".
The "you must be so fit" always makes me laugh: 5 flat miles each way to work is hardly exerting oneself


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I had this the other day.* A van driver gave me a piece of his mind* because he was annoyed with a club who had just passed.


Could he afford to?


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> "Why don't you wear a helmet?" In fact this came up at the dinner table at work just last night


Dinner time at our place is a very genteel affair; helmets are never a requirement.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Apr 2017)

Colleague tonight: How far do you ride to work
Me: 8 miles or so each way
C: Wow, that's a fair distance..


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> "It's far too dangerous in Manchester."



It's fine.... serious multiple spinal fractures later


----------



## Milzy (6 Apr 2017)

Do you know IanUK?


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

"You paid £3500 for a push bike?! I bought a decent car for that!"

"No you didn't"


----------



## Moodyman (6 Apr 2017)

"I rode a bike at Center Parcs. It was so hard! How do you do it?"


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2017)

Is that really your car out there?

My work colleagues have got so used to me biking in every day that it really shocks them on the rare occasion i drive in. The above (or something similar) was said only twice last year - by virtually everyone on shift!


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

I thought cyclists were supposed to be skinny.


----------



## gbb (7 Apr 2017)

True story...
'Look Mary, Colins got his padded shorts on '
Followed by...
'Can I feel your bum ?'
Followed by...
'Mary, come and feel his bum' 

 they were very good friends of mine


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Apr 2017)

When i go out on my bike i ride right over in the gutter so people can get past .


----------



## gbb (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I thought cyclists were supposed to be skinny.


In that vein, I was working in Cyprus and getting my usual taxi from the airport. I spied a guy on a road bike and asked the taxi driver...
'Are there many guys here cycle ?'
He looked at the lycra clad, club type, super tanned cyclist and said....
'Ah yes, the skinny men'


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Apr 2017)

You rode here? -usually under 10 miles.
Then when they're used to me - where's your bike? 
How do you ride in a skirt? 
Bloody cyclists, not you obviously. 
I'd love to cycle to work but it's too dangerous.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> Do you know IanUK?


Everyone knows @ianrauk , he's the only one that never waves back


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Everyone knows @ianrauk , he's the only one that never waves back




I wave. Sometimes.
What I don't do is get all upset and needy (and usually blame a roadie) because they didn't wave then come on to a forum to cry about it.


----------



## Milzy (8 Apr 2017)

You do a long ride and people ask which charity you did it for. You say it was for fun and they just look gone out.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Apr 2017)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> "You spent HOW MUCH on your bike?"
> 
> To which I normally respond along the lines of... "Yeah, it cost about a grand, but I can maintain it for less than a tank of petrol a year and it's lasted me ten years already... and it gets me too and from work... and the pub... and for weekend cycles around Richmond Park... and to the shops... ... ... "


 that's excellent!


----------



## mustang1 (8 Apr 2017)

Oldbloke said:


> "You paid how much? You can get a full suspension jobby for £100 at xxxxx"




Grrrrr this is what my SO said to me when i came home with my first new road bike.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Apr 2017)

I put on a movie for me and SO: The Programme (about Lance Armstrong in case you didn't know).

She said "oh no, not a bike movie!" So i had turn that off while she decided to watch The Transformers (nope, not kidding!)


----------



## DRM (8 Apr 2017)

Paramedic in ambulance: What were you doing when the chest pain started?
Me laid in ambulance: Riding my bike.
Paramedic: How far would you say you rode, 3 or 4 miles?
Me: 32 miles.
Paramedic: Oh you must be one of those that we pick up miles from home and drag out of a hedge bottom.
All replies from me with a GTN tablet between my bottom lip and gum, so I couldn't speak clearly,
Me: Are we playing "don't show Keith your teeth? (celebrity juice reference)
Paramedic:Sounds like it!


----------



## Vantage (8 Apr 2017)

"That's an old man's bike".

F**k off its a tourer! I am an old man anyway. Kind of.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Apr 2017)

I hate it when you............ etc.
You as in the collective
If I can be arsed I go on to point out that I don't do the things I am being accused of


----------



## Turdus philomelos (9 Apr 2017)

Quizzically looking at my damp, crazy hair
"You didn't ride to work today did you?"


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 Apr 2017)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Quizzically looking at my damp, crazy hair
> "You didn't ride to work today did you?"


Haha, I've had that. I arrived somewhere and was getting off my bike and taking off my helmet when someone said, "Did you cycle here?" My response, "No, I walked and I carried my bike over my shoulder just for fun."


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2017)

Not quite what a 'non cyclist' said (my boss 'apparently' cycled a bit when he was younger, or so he told me, so was obviously well qualified to comment), but when I told him about my attempt to cycle 330 km within a 24-hour period last summer, he just laughed and said 'not a chance.'

So, when I was back at work on the Monday morning, he asked how it went (using a negative tone). I just shook my head and smiled, which he took to be a grimace, and said, 'Huh, I knew. You weren't prepared, you had the wrong bike, the distance was too much, you're not fit enough, you're too old blah blah blah.'

And when I told him that I _had_ done it, you should have seen the look on his face - he looked crestfallen and apoplectic at the same time.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Apr 2017)

Nothing like someone saying you can't do something to add a little more motivation


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2017)

It annoys me when people complain about cyclists jumping red lights, riding two abreast, riding in the middle of the road, not paying road tax, not using cycle paths, not using their bell etc, but obviously they never mean me! " I know it's not you but..."


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2017)

I used to find the comments about my old Viking fixie. 'Its an expensive lightweight bike'


----------



## ojoman (16 Apr 2017)

Had some lads in a 'hot hatch' ask me, at the lights, "How fast can you go on that?" I replied "Depends on how fast I pedal." I immediately felt an arrogant tit as they seemed genuine.


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2017)

'Oh so you are the one who holds up the traffic'


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> I used to find the comments about my old Viking fixie. 'Its an expensive lightweight bike'


I get that on my Viking (mind you it is valued at over a grand for insurance) it don't make it a great bike just one I get around on, ex is in the Hospital at Wakefield a 25 mile round trip and people don't believe I ride it, even she is trying to persuade me to use the train I don't think she cottoned on to the 2-300 miles a week I was doing a few years back the 25 miles is a wee jaunt.


----------



## further (17 Apr 2017)

mustang1 said:


> I put on a movie for me and SO:


What is a SO


----------



## MikeG (17 Apr 2017)

further said:


> What is a SO


Significant other. AKA Partner, boyfriend, girlfriend etc.


----------



## further (17 Apr 2017)

Thanks for that


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Apr 2017)

[when we moved premises at work, 1.5 miles up the road]
"Are you still going to cycle in or is it [5 miles] too far now?"


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2017)

Had two today one re. previous post about the Viking looks a nice bike mind they were kids. The other one of the nurses at the hospital said (and bear in mind I rode there and dressed in cycling kit) said am I riding home, I did think about being rhetorical but not my nature.


----------

